# Welcome to the Performance Center Delivery forum!



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

We have been working on getting this forum created for some time to enable discussion of having your BMW delivered the the Performance Delivery Center and have finally been able to launch it! 

Not only is this going to be a great place to share your experiences but staff from the Performance Delivery Center will also be on board here to give you straight answers to any questions that you might have about the process. :thumbup:

Hopefully this can be as great a resources as the European Delivery forum here on the fest


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

:thumbup: What an awesome idea, it's going to be great!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Vitacura said:


> :thumbup: What an awesome idea, it's going to be great!


I completely agree. This forum is long overdue! How come we didn't think of this before? :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll be there in another 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Great idea!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Can we now start a PCD pick up calender like the ED pick up calender? This way other Fest members can see who's picking up when and meet up at Giatu for dinner or drinks, etc.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> Can we now start a PCD pick up calender like the ED pick up calender? This way other Fest members can see who's picking up when and meet up at Giatu for dinner or drinks, etc.


+1


----------



## ronpal (Sep 20, 2006)

*+2*

Great ID a PCD calendar
I will be there Monday.
Cant wait for redelivery. :roundel:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> I completely agree. This forum is long overdue! How come we didn't think of this before? :thumbup:


But it should go below European delivery in the list of forums. First in time, first in line.


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

Where's the calendar??!!??


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

DBville said:


> Where's the calendar??!!??


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?do=add&type=single&c=3


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

nivki89 said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?do=add&type=single&c=3


That's for ED, not PCD.


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Double-post, sorry


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> I completely agree. This forum is long overdue! How come we didn't think of this before? :thumbup:


I did, see the post below from Sept. 22 (immediately following my return after PCD). It only took a month, but glad to see it!:rofl::thumbup:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232027


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

Great now all I have to do is try and get that day off if I win. :thumbsup:


----------



## mismaloya (Nov 22, 2005)

I posted a link to the performance center. It's pretty cool- check out the testimonials where they take the students for a hot lap in an M-5. 
I'm thinking about doing performance center delivery in February on my 5er. I live in NY so I can make a business trip out of it on the way back and expense my miles. My only concern is hitting a winter storm on the way back with the performance tires..any thoughts?


----------



## mismaloya (Nov 22, 2005)

_"Can we now start a PCD pick up calender like the ED pick up calender? This way other Fest members can see who's picking up when and meet up at Giatu for dinner or drinks, etc."_

:stupid:


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

It has been there for a while now, the links are in the forum description...here is a direct link:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?s=&c=4

:thumbup:


----------



## plien69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Any mods want to move my thread from the E46 M3 forum to this one?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99901


----------

